# Island Visit



## Lou Currier (Oct 6, 2017)

My wife and I are taking a short weekend trip to Anna Marie Island for a little R & R before my back surgery and we were walking through the shops. I was speaking with one of the shop owners and I started talking about how I turn pens. Showed her a few pictures and after some discussion she is going to sell my pens on commission. Excited to see how it goes.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 8 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 6, 2017)

That's awesome Lou! Hope you do well with it and your surgery. Take care of yourself.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 6, 2017)

That’s cool! Sounds like a good way to prevent pens from stacking up around your place.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 6, 2017)

I hope you recover perfectly!! And hope you get the store acct.!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Oct 6, 2017)

Saw the title and got a little excited. Thought, "Gonna need a map for sure"! Then I saw you are going to the "drive to islands". Not the same Lou... Not the same...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 6, 2017)

Congratulations on the sales deal. Enjoy your stay. Hoping good results on the back surgery.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 6, 2017)

I really hate to say it, but I thought the same thing as Don!

Hope you heal quick and much success with pen selling!!!! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm with Don and Tony.....
You need to go to the real island.....

Have a great time though.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 6, 2017)

Australia???

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 6, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jasonb (Oct 6, 2017)

Congrats on the pen deal!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 7, 2017)

Congrats! Want to hear about the sellout of your pens. Keep us in the loop on how the consignment deal turns out. Chuck


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 7, 2017)

Good  luck with that.

Les


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 7, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> My wife and I are taking a short weekend trip to Anna Marie Island for a little R & R before my back surgery and we were walking through the shops. I was speaking with one of the shop owners and I started talking about how I turn pens. Showed her a few pictures and after some discussion she is going to sell my pens on commission. Excited to see how it goes.




Advice : Check background of shop any way you can. Length of time in business, names & info on owners, etc...

Take photos of EVERY THING you leave with them & have them sign off on them.
Have agreement in writing when & how much percentage & how you'll be paid upon sales *& hold them to it!!*

In written agreement/contract that you can pull out your product &/or change inventory every 30 to 60 days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 7, 2017)

That is one of the things I liked is that she does contracts and hand selects her artists...she is a local and has been in business over 10 years. A nice eclectic variety of works from a lot of local artists. She has stained glass art that is done by an 80 year old....nice work too.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tankerbarr (Feb 3, 2018)

Tony said:


> I really hate to say it, but I thought the same thing as Don!
> 
> Hope you heal quick and much success with pen selling!!!! Tony


Agreeing with Don? You seem to be overdue for a shrink visit lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 3, 2018)

Tankerbarr said:


> Agreeing with Don? You seem to be overdue for a shrink visit lol


----------

